# Ran across this grounding solution today



## Wired4Life10 (Jul 9, 2011)

Ran across this while I was installing a camera system today. I don't know what to say honestly.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

High marks for creativity. :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

As long as it's actually connected to the ground...........

I'd lose the built-in choke coil, though.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

MTW said:


> High marks for creativity


 
I agree.

Im not smart enough to think of something like that.:laughing:


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I like it, someone with brains did that!


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Looks like a good Quick solution. I'd drop the large coil though. That looks a lot better than 99% of data/alarm guys do.


----------



## Wired4Life10 (Jul 9, 2011)

gilbequick said:


> Looks like a good Quick solution. I'd drop the large coil though. That looks a lot better than 99% of data/alarm guys do.


Just to be clear, that's not my install. Mine was data/alarm/CCTV. And yes mine was cleanly done with all service loop being pulled up and wire tied in the drop ceiling.


----------



## Maple_Syrup25 (Nov 20, 2012)

a stak-on and a longer 6-32 screw into one of the cover screws would have been much cheaper. and left another outlet open


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

480sparky said:


> As long as it's actually connected to the ground...........
> 
> I'd lose the built-in choke coil, though.


 

:laughing: Good one.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I've seen those for sale, premade at data/telecom places. Probably why it's long cause that's how long it came. :laughing:


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Straight outa the book, yo!


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

We have to run 6mm^2 and it has to be a direct run to the earth bus, not a big deal because we run a dedicated ciruit just for the panels or racks anyway.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Alright, what the hell is that thing?


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Big John said:


> Alright, what the hell is that thing?


top secret security stuff.

we could tell you but then we'd have to kill you


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Big John said:


> Alright, what the hell is that thing?


xmfr for something at 5 volts.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

MTW said:


> High marks for creativity. :laughing:


Meh, you can buy them premade and UL approved

http://www.marinedepot.com/Titanium...Aquariums-TAAM_Via_Aqua-TA1111-FIMIGF-vi.html


----------



## ablyss (Feb 8, 2014)

This is why some low voltage guys should quit the trade and become hair stylist. Freaking morons


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Straight outa the book, yo!


You gotta be joking!?!?


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

it was friday afternoon, lets just make it work!:whistling2:


----------



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

I don't like it. I've seen 120v on a ground in an outlet before, very rarely.... It's probably ok, I just don't like it.


----------



## madrone48 (Aug 15, 2012)

Forgive me, but that doesn't seem so crazy to me. Maybe 5-10% hack at most. Although the coil is too long, it's neat. If it was just stripped and jammed in the ground slot that would be another story...


----------



## Ontario (Sep 9, 2013)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Straight outa the book, yo!


Wow, bull! You can't disconnect your ground before you disconnect power. How on earth did this pass code? :blink: Of course this is extra low voltage but still...

-Ontario


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

ablyss said:


> This is why some low voltage guys should quit the trade and become hair stylist. Freaking morons


Hey! Most times we didn't design it, spec it, or make it, it just comes in the box of stuff they ship and we're told to install it.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

ablyss said:


> This is why some low voltage guys should quit the trade and become hair stylist. Freaking morons


You forgot the rest of that statement ....

Then they'll get a talk show , write a book , and become a designer !

 :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I still have no clue what that thing is supposed to to.


----------



## Wired4Life10 (Jul 9, 2011)

oldtimer said:


> You forgot the rest of that statement .... Then they'll get a talk show , write a book , and become a designer !  :laughing::laughing::laughing:


You know.. Some LV guys actually have an idea of what code is and follow it. I'm no electrician but I have to point out violations to the actual electricians on some sites I'm on. For example, I have a lot where they don't provide a ground tap which will fail you quickly here.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

ablyss said:


> This is why some low voltage guys should quit the trade and become hair stylist. Freaking morons


You think?


----------



## johnny_a (Sep 22, 2013)

Witnessed the phone guy ground his system to his emt stub up this morning. Two feet above where it transitioned to pcv and head underground. He didn't even change it when I pointed it out to him


----------



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

johnny_a said:


> witnessed the phone guy "ground" his system to his emt stub up this morning. Two feet above where it transitioned to pcv and head underground. He didn't even change it when i pointed it out to him


fify


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

Big John said:


> I still have no clue what that thing is supposed to to.


 http://www.quikstor.com

Self-storage facilities contracted out a self-contained turn-key security package with available central monitoring. This power supply is part of that system. The system's supplier site explains the importance of grounds and even references the NEC.

Quite...


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

480sparky said:


> *As long as it's actually connected to the ground...........
> 
> I'd lose the built-in choke coil, though.*


One would hope the ground on that receptacle is properly wired.  



gilbequick said:


> Looks like a good Quick solution. I'd drop the large coil though. *That looks a lot better than 99% of data/alarm guys do.*


Yep.



Legacyelectric said:


> I don't like it. I've seen 120v on a ground in an outlet before, very rarely.... *It's probably ok, I just don't like it.*


Remember that "I don't like it" is not necessarily a Code violation or something that can be written up without a Code Reference. :thumbsup:

I have seen 186v on a receptacle ground...more accurately, a reading of 186v between the ground on a "shore power" receptacle and the grounding of a lighting rig run off of a generator.  (Their know it all "electrician" decided that throwing the grounding cable from the generator into the lake behind the venue, rather than attaching it to the ground lug provided on the building's 400amp show power disconnect.)


----------

